# I finally registered



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

I have been reading posts for a while now, and finally decided to register. I look forward to finally being able to participate as a member of TAM. :smile2:


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome.


----------

